# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Как через взломанный сайт можно получить доступ к домашнему роутеру

## Макcим

Недавно появилась информация о взломе сайта популярной бразильской газеты (politica.estadao.com.br). В веб-страницы скомпрометированного сайта была добавлена загрузка iFrame’ов с кодом для прямого перебора учетных данных к панели администратора и изменения настроек DNS у роутера жертвы. *Автор*: Fioravante Souza

Почитать можно здесь. Что интересно, атака кроссплатформенная. Даже если Вы работаете в нете через Linux, но без NoScript, рискуете стать жертвой фишинга.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> для прямого перебора учетных данных к панели администратора и изменения настроек DNS у роутера жертвы.


admin/admin, больше ничего не нужно. И число "жертв" будет на уровне.

----------


## Val_Ery

В обзоре мне особо понравилась фраза:



> Особо бдительные пользователи могут отключить выполнение JavaScript и запретить использование проигрывателей в браузере.


Остается только переходить на Lynx  :Smiley: 

Про раутеры, кстати, вспомнилось...
Когда-то искал инфу по Darlloz'у, есть такая зараза. И во время поиска наткнулся на вот такую запись в AVG-шном блоге. 
Называется просто - войны червей. Речь - о двух типах заразы, среди функционала которых есть "поиск и удаление заразы-конкурента". Этакая борьба за "обладание" вашим сетевым устройством  :Smiley: 
Так что, загрузка при помощи фреймов чего-то, что подбирает пару логин/пароль - детский лепет. Здесь всё на уровне уязвимостей в busybox'е  :Smiley:

----------

